# 911- leave the cats!



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

So I was standing in the kitchen with my boyfriend and our roommate. My other roommate was in a connecting room, watching TV. Andrew said he could hear a hissing sound, coming from by the over. When he went to investigate he said he could smell gas. Suddenly, the over went POOF and it was on fire! It started growing quickly and within a minute the wall had caught fire and flames were to the ceiling. At this point we're all running all over, panicked. Jake calls 911 and I ran into my room and grabbed Cinder, stuffing her into a carrier. I can hear Jake on the phone with the dispatcher. "Everyone out of the house NOW! Hurry!!" they must have been asking him if all of us were out cause I heard him saying. "No I'm trying to get my dog! and my roommates are chasing the cat" 

I got Cinder outside and then Nibbler. Nito was gone! The kitchen was filled with black smoke and Andrew bravely ran through to get Nito from the basement. Then we all sat dejectedly in the yard as black smoke poured from the door. The firemen came and put it out, and helped vent all the smoke from the house. In the end, half of our kitchen is burned, and half of our house is covered in dust, and ash, and all sorts of grime. It's gonna be days of cleaning now.

But the thing that got to me is what I discovered when talking to Jake afterwards. He said that the lady on the phone at 911 told him to get out of the house and leave the pets, just leave them. I guess she said "OK, grab your dog and then get out, tell the others to leave the cats!" No way I would have ever left any of them in that house! It was just absurd to me, I could not live with the image of my dear pet burning in that house, probably so scared and confused... I guess they say our human lives are more "valuable". I don't know if I agree with that. 

Ah it was so scary, but luckily all are safe, and the land lord is getting us a brand new over. There may be some legal things at hand here too... see as he didn't supply us with a fire extinguisher (As is required for landlords in Madison) and the firemen deemed our oven very unsafe. We are lucky it happened while we were in the room, and that we took action quickly. If it had happened at night... OMG I don't even want to think about it!! :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh, Rachael! I'm so glad everyone is safe!!!!!!! atback

I think the reason the 911 operator said that is because cats *are* hard to catch and people really do die trying to save their pets.

That said, I'm terrified of fire, but I'd probably die trying, too, because I would think I could get them.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh jeepers....

That must have been terrifying. I think Marie's right, we all know that when cats don't want to be caught because they're scared or whatever, then they REALLY don't want to be caught.

I have no idea what I'd do.


----------



## wEngelw (Jun 25, 2009)

Omg!! I'm glad everyone is safe. That sounds terrifying! I hope nothing like that ever happens to you guys again.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know why I kept saying "over" instead of "oven" whoops!

I'm glad Chica is off on vacation at my mom's house, she typically is an awesome hider and would have been hard to find. Nito ran all over, he did NOT want to be caught. We ended up cornering him in my room and I actually picked up half my bed all by myself. Must have been the adrenaline!

But omg, it was SO scary. I didn't sleep at all last night. I never thought something like this would happen to me!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, that was an exciting adventure! Glad to see it all worked out well.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

wow! i am glad everyone is ok..hope the house did not get damaged!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I would guess that the 911 operator was worried about your entire house exploding and wanted you all out as fast as possible. Since the oven had already had a small explosion it was a very real possibility. Please remember that the 911 operators are trained to worry about humans first. That said I am so, so glad that you all got out ok.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

A fire is one of my worst nightmares! I'm glad everyone, including the cats and the dog, got out safely. I've no doubt I would try to find my girls...I just couldn't bear the thought of them being caught in a fire.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, she'd be #1 to try to stuff into a carrier, then I'd grab my wallet and cell phone (they both contain so much personal stuff that I dont want to lose) and Im outta there.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

You know what's crazy, I just had dream that this exact thing happened to my husband and I, except we lost both of our babies in the fire... I woke up sobbing. So glad you and yours are all safe and sound!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, I am glad you are all safe! I could not leave my animals behind either!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

The kitchen is very, very bad. The whole wall behind the oven is gone, as well as a large hole in the ceiling above. It even started burning into the room right above, and the carpet up there is ruined. Our whole kitchen and downstairs is a complete mess. There is a black film covering every surface. We cleaned through the night last night, just to make the floor safe enough for the animals to walk on. We didn't want them getting that stuff on their feet and licking it off. 

Talk about stress! I never thought this would happen to me, and wow, experiencing is such a trip!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You have lived my worst nightmare. I don't know what to say, other than I am very glad everyone's quick thinking and actions enabled everyone to be safe.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

No way I'd leave without the cats


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry that happened to you, and so very glad everyone is okay!

While it would be smarter to leave without the cats, I would NEVER forgive myself for not staying until I got the cats out of there. I would be forever haunted, thinking of them being scared and alone and in pain. :'(


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

RachandNito, I was very scared while reading your story. I am so very, very glad all of you are safe. I'm sorry about your house!!

- - - - - - - - - - 

Something similar happened to me three years ago. The electrical box outside my bedroom window exploded and flames began creeping up the wall. The sound was INSANE. My hands were shaking and my heart was pounding, but I grabbed the cat carrier and cat treats and calmly called my (at the time, three) kitties to me, scattering the treats around my feet. All three responded immediately, despite the sounds of the fire, and I scooped them up one by one and shoved them in the carrier. 

As I was rushing towards the front door it was thrown open by a fireman who ordered me OUT in the most commanding voice I think I've ever heard. If I hadn't already gathered my cats (and my Yorkie, who was right on my heels), I have no doubt he would have forced me to leave without them.

I have been training my cats since kittenhood that when I call, "Here, kitty, kitty, kitty", if they come right away, they will receive treats. At least once or twice a month, I call them this way and toss treats over them; this is the ONLY time I give them treats and I NEVER call them this way without the treats. 

It may have saved their lives that night.

- - - - - - - - - - 

Again, RachandNito, I'm _*way glad*_ you are all ok.

AC


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG! I'm so glad everyone is safe. I understand why the 911 officer told you to leave the pets, but I couldn't do it. 

When training in OSHA and fire safety at my clinic, we were told that we "could not be required to save the patients....but what we did once we were told to get out was our own business." Of course I'm going to save the patients!!!! Silly OSHA!


----------



## Kelly0900 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey, I'm so glad you are safe and I want to just say that it was heroic doing what you did for your pets. I completely agree with you that leaving some of your pets in the burning building was absurd to you, and I would have done the same given it was not too dangerous to go in and collect them. Cats are hard to catch, and very well done to you, the courage to do so would have been renowned. Well done!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Auntie Crazy, that is such a helpful thing you have taught your cats. Only one of mine comes that reliably whenever I call her and I'm always sure to have some sort of tasty treat to reward her for it. That's why Cinder was the first to be removed from the house!

We've finally got a handle on the mess in this house, and things are going back to normal. Well, besides the big hole in the walls, and the lingering smell of smoke. 

Oh and get this! My landlord thinks the oven can still be salvaged. He has the maintenance guy over all day working on it. Lance, our repair guy, is very cool, and thinks we deserve a new oven and that the old one is a hazard. I heard him arguing over the phone with our landlord, who apparently is highly against getting us a new stove because I heard him say "Next time it could be the whole house, is that what you want!" UGH. Landlords! Hehe, but later on I came downstairs to find Lance playing with Jerry, my dog. He loves Jerry and Jer was so excited to be getting the attention!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

RachandNito said:


> Oh and get this! My landlord thinks the oven can still be salvaged.
> I heard him arguing over the phone with our landlord, who apparently is highly against getting us a new stove because I heard him say "Next time it could be the whole house, is that what you want!"


 0_o Great Googley Moogley. 

I want to comment, but everything I type out is simply unsuitable for the situation. This is all I can say: That is just un-freaky-believeable!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

So you were nearly killed because of your dangerous appliance and your landlord wants you to keep it?

WOW.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

^^^ Yeah! What HE said!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You might want to contact the local authority that governs over apartments. #1 he should have had a professional company come in to clean and take care of any water/smoke. #2 By insisting that you keep the same oven that exploded he is putting you in an unsafe situation and risking your lives. Has the gas company been in to make sure there isn't a gas leak?

Do you have a carbon monoxide detector? If not, go out and get one. In your current situation I would think it is vital to make sure you are safe.

Oh, take lots of pictures of the current living situation, as well as keep notes of the times that the handyman has come to your house, etc. If this landlord winds up giving you trouble the more evidence that you have, the better.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so glad to hear everyone is safe! What a terrible thing to go through! I can't believe that the landlord wants you to keep that killer oven...is he insane?

And for the record, the cats would be the first thing I'm grabbing. Leave them...psh.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

We has the gas company come out and they didn't detect any more leaks. They actually installed a carbon monoxide detector on every level of the house several months ago, but only because they had trouble another of their properties not having them (they are required)

We called our landlord and told him we were looking to have an inspector come out to see the oven, because we just don't agree with him that it's safe. He relented and said that Lance would take one more look. He came by today with the news that we're getting a new oven... AND some new kitchen cabinets with a built in range hood, since the old one is so warped and black and disgusting that it's pretty much useless now. Don't know where that change of heart come from, but its very exciting! My mom thinks we should get new carpeting too, because of all the water that was dumped all over the place during the fire, but I doubt that will happen any time soon. 

We have been taking plenty of pictures. I had no idea that the landlord should send someone to clean, but we have already done a very good job in the kitchen so I guess it's too late for that.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

OMG! I just saw this thread, I'm so glad everyone's ok!

My grandparents had a house fire when I was in jr. high (gr. 9 I think), and they lost their whole house. Not to mention all the family pictures, all my grandma's heirlooms; furniture her grandmother had brought from Ireland, her grandmother's best china, the only pictures of her whole family...
In their case what had happened was a mini blowtorch in the basement had fallen off my grandpa's workbench and the seal holding in the gas had cracked. The gas leaked out, and when the pilot light to the furnace went on it just went up.

My cousins were very young then, 3 and 5 I think, and they were over. Luckily everyone had just gone outside and no one was hurt. I guess my grandpa tried to go back in to save something, but my uncle had to hold him back. Which is lucky because in their case there WAS a second explosion.

It was really hard on my grandparents, and I will never forget the smell and the look of things when we got there just after the firemen left.

I'm so glad everyone is ok.

...as a side note, I will be stealing a page from Auntie Crazy and teaching my cats an emergency come! Probably along with putting them in a kennel at the same time. Hopefully they'll think it's a great game and I'll feel safer about our kitties.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

So glad you are okay!!! I would NEVER leave my babies in a burning building. Never, never, never!!


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank god your all safe i mean EVERY member of the family is safe best not think of the what ifs xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank God everyone's all right. Fires are devastating.

We had a fire, and lost a kitten who was overcome by smoke. It was caused by a short in a lamp. Why the breaker didn't kick in, we don't know.

No one was home. At that time I allowed my cats outside. Two were outside, one went through a basement window, and one had to be revived. The dog was in the fenced in yard. My daughter had asked me to keep the kitten for a few months, and he was a sweetheart. We lost a parakeet also...and almost all of our possessions. 

Take my advice and videotape everything you have. It's so hard to remember everything when making lists for the insurance company.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

That's so scary, but I'm glad everyone made it out unharmed!!


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Wow, that is my worst nightmare. I've had horrible dreams about stuff like that happening and I'm sooo glad all of you got out okay. I'll definitely step up my 'come' training with my cats. 

My parents had a house fire once. The dryer caught on fire and they lost almost everything. One wedding picture was saved and one book (that still smells like smoke). I don't know if anything else was saved (my parents don't talk about it much) but I do know that something like that can definitely scare you for life. Since building the three and a half houses they've installed the best fire-proof things they can buy for them...

About the Landlord... I thought that replacing the stuff that was damaged and there when you moved in (carpet, flooring, oven, cupboards) was the Landlord's responsibility? Correct me if I'm wrong (and I don't really have a landlord so...) but isn't he legally required to do so?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Just came upon this now. My god, I'm so relieved you guys are all okay! That is also one of my worse nightmares because I'm not 100% confident that Miu will come when I call if there's something like a fire is going on. If she doesn't want to be caught it'll be next to impossible to get her as you guys well know. I could try the treats method but the fire may frighten her too much.

I'm appalled that your landlord even thought to keep that oven. But now, it's nice that he relented. It's not about being frivolous, some things are just necessary!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

BarkingPup said:


> About the Landlord... I thought that replacing the stuff that was damaged and there when you moved in (carpet, flooring, oven, cupboards) was the Landlord's responsibility? Correct me if I'm wrong (and I don't really have a landlord so...) but isn't he legally required to do so?


In a word, yes. Our former next door neighbors only lived in the apartment next to us for about a month and a half, so the carpet was pretty much brand new. However, when they moved out, the practically brand new carpet was ripped out and replaced. They had no kids or pets and whenever I saw their door open, the carpet was immaculate. Go figure.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Rachel, I am so glad that everyone is okay! I think if we were to have a fire here, we'd might be able to get the cats out. Lucky sleeps in my daughter's room, Smokey is in my son's room, Midnight sleeps with my ex-husband and Star alternates between my daughter's room and downstairs on the couch. If we were to have problems with any of them, it would be him, since he doesn't stay in one room/place on a regular basis.

Like others, I've experienced a house fire, though we didn't have pets, yet. I was about 8 or 9 years old and it had been a cold night, so my dad lit a fire in our fireplace. After the fire died out, we went to bed. Around 2 or 3 in the morning, we were woken up to loud banging on our front door. Our neighbor from across the street had seen our roof on fire from his kitchen and came over to alert us after calling the fire department. A fireman was injured on our roof, too. He was walking when a part that was weakened by the fire collapsed from under him and he fell through the roof, crashed through the ceiling and landed on our living room floor. Thank God he wasn't seriously hurt and all that was damaged was our roof. But for an 8 year old little girl, it sure was scary.


----------

